# Renn 575 vs Zipp 900



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello.

I am looking into a disc wheel. I just dont know if the weight / tech advantage of the zipp 900 is worth the extra money when compared to the cost of the renn 575.

I am in Texas, so just about any TT will be flat if that helps.

* And if anybody has the above in shimano they are looking to unload leme know.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a Renn 575 and it works quite well. 

I don't think performance wise the extra cost of the Zipp 900 is worth it....Maybe for the Sub 9, but even then it's a toss up whether the extra cost is worth it.

I'd say save your money and go with the Renn...but that's just me


----------



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

I race on a set of tubular 404's. It has also been suggested that I just get a disk cover for them. Even a better option for the cash flow.

Any opinions?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Inferno218 said:


> I race on a set of tubular 404's. It has also been suggested that I just get a disk cover for them. Even a better option for the cash flow.
> 
> Any opinions?


For the intended purpose that would work just fine as long as you are not competing in any USAC or UCI races...they require an actual disc wheel and wheel covers are not allowed.

Since it's flat in Texas (I know, I lived in Oklahoma for 8 years  ) you can easily get away with the wheel cover. The only time I'd say go with an actual disc over a wheel cover is if you are doing TT's with a fair amount of climbing because they add a significant amount of weight over a regular disc...however, on flat TT's that's pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

not true: USA cycling allows disc covers
1M:
(b) There may be no protective shield, fairing, or other device on any part of the bicycle, which has the effect of reducing air resistance except that spoke covers may be used


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*i have an oldfer Renn*

before the 575 Not the stiffest, but more than good enough for anything that isn't on a track and has been very reliable over 6 seasons. Great customer service too. It's not a zipp, but then neither is the price. Get the renn. You have to do a LOT of tt's or tris throughout the year to justify a $1500 wheel.

As for wheel covers. Quite heavy and if you want to use that wheel for other things, like road racing, you'll spend a lot of time fiddling with it during the weekend.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Get the 575.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Get the 575.


+2. Awesome wheel and sounds great!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I've raced both on my current TT bike and I like the Zipp 900 better. The Renn is a good wheel for the $$$, but I prefer the Zipp. Front is a Hed3 Carbon tubular.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

-1 on the Renn.. I had to run my rear brake as far undone as I could the wheel was so frikkin flexible. Accelerating away from the start line was a joke! As was going up hills.

Which also gave me a nice feeling that it was going to blow apart at any minute.. got rid of it when I did the bike leg in a half ironman and one of the pro's told me to ditch it as he'd seen a couple blow to pieces in races.

However I should mention I'm not the lightest person out there!


----------

